# Android App Programmieren



## Craftdor (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mich ab nächster Woche mit dem Thema App Entwicklung unter Android beschäftigen. Meine Vorkenntnisse bestehen bis jetzt aus einfachstem Scripting (Powershell).
Deshalb möchte erstmal etwas ganz einfaches machen wie einen Terminkalender oder etwas vergleichbares. Meine erste Frage ist natürlich welche Programmiersprache ich dafür verwenden muss. Hatte das evt an C# oder Java gedacht aber belehrt mich auch gerne eines besseren. Als Umgebung benutze ich am besten Visual Studio oder?
Wie gesagt bin noch wirklich sehr neu in dem Thema und bin evt auch ein bisschen naiv einen Terminkalender zu machen aber würde mich Trotzdem für eure Hilfe Bedanken.


----------



## Laudian (6. Juni 2019)

> Since 7 May 2019, Kotlin is Google’s preferred language for Android app development



Kotlin ist anscheinend eine leichte Variation von Java, speziell an die Bedürfnisse von Android angepasst.

Google bietet dafür direkt online Kurse an, um das ganze halbwegs zu lernen:

Developing Android Apps with Kotlin | Udacity
https://developer.android.com/guide

Android kommt mit einer eigenen Entwicklungsumgebung, Android Studio. Schlecht ist die wahrscheinlich nicht. Visual Studio kannst du natürlich auch benutzen, ich würde mich da aber erstmal nach dem Kurs richten. Ansonsten bietet sich IntelliJ an, da Kotlin von der gleichen Firma wie IntelliJ entwickelt wurde.


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2019)

Wenn du Java willst kannst du ja damit mal anfangen:
https://developer.android.com/studio
YouTube


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (6. Juni 2019)

C# mit Xamarin soll ziemlich cool sein. 
Ob man die App jetzt in C#, Java oder Kotlin schreibt ist letztendlich ziemlich Wumpe, der Unterschied liegt da hauptsächlich im Frontend Framework…


----------



## bockwurst90 (14. Juni 2019)

Fange mit nativem Android an. Also kein React Native, kein Flutter, kein Xamarin (das ist schlecht und zum Aussterben verdammt). Direkt mit Java oder Kotlin (wobei keiner Kotlin verwendet und auch zum Aussterben verdammt ist). Udacity (Google) hat ein paar gute online Kurse (gratis). Ansonsten ist die Android Dokumentation mit Abstand einer der besten, dort findest du dich schnell zu recht. Du wirst mit Android Studio arbeiten, nicht Visual Studio. Aber hab keine Angst, Java ist wie C#, Android Studio ist wie Visual Studio. Grundsätzlich sind Sprachen und Tools alle gleich. Bei Android Studio hast du neben Texteditor, Shell und Debugger noch Android spezifische Tools (Logcat, ADB, etc.), die du auf jeden Fall nicht zu Begin via die Shell ansteuern möchtest.

Und ein Tipp: Bei Android dreht sich alles um den Activity Lifecycle. Du wirst verstehen was das ist, wenn du es suchst. Verstehe ihn und deine Apps sind schon Mal besser als 50% des Quarks da draussen.

Hast du ein Job Ziel oder wieso Android? Kann dir je nach dem noch ein paar Tipps mehr geben.

Gruss


----------



## Craftdor (14. Juni 2019)

bockwurst90 schrieb:


> Fange mit nativem Android an. Also kein React Native, kein Flutter, kein Xamarin (das ist schlecht und zum Aussterben verdammt). Direkt mit Java oder Kotlin (wobei keiner Kotlin verwendet und auch zum Aussterben verdammt ist). Udacity (Google) hat ein paar gute online Kurse (gratis). Ansonsten ist die Android Dokumentation mit Abstand einer der besten, dort findest du dich schnell zu recht. Du wirst mit Android Studio arbeiten, nicht Visual Studio. Aber hab keine Angst, Java ist wie C#, Android Studio ist wie Visual Studio. Grundsätzlich sind Sprachen und Tools alle gleich. Bei Android Studio hast du neben Texteditor, Shell und Debugger noch Android spezifische Tools (Logcat, ADB, etc.), die du auf jeden Fall nicht zu Begin via die Shell ansteuern möchtest.
> 
> Und ein Tipp: Bei Android dreht sich alles um den Activity Lifecycle. Du wirst verstehen was das ist, wenn du es suchst. Verstehe ihn und deine Apps sind schon Mal besser als 50% des Quarks da draussen.
> 
> ...



Nein ist kein muss will das für meine eigenen Fertigkeiten lernen. Bin halt Systemintegrator und muss sagen das für mich Android schon eine große Sache in der Zukunft ist vorallem die Bedienung von Dingen per App.
Das kann man bei sovielen kleineren Sachen einfach gebrauchen, z.b Backupübersichten etc


----------



## bockwurst90 (18. Juni 2019)

Craftdor schrieb:


> Nein ist kein muss will das für meine eigenen Fertigkeiten lernen. Bin halt Systemintegrator und muss sagen das für mich Android schon eine große Sache in der Zukunft ist vorallem die Bedienung von Dingen per App.
> Das kann man bei sovielen kleineren Sachen einfach gebrauchen, z.b Backupübersichten etc



Dann ist sicher Android mit Java das Richtige. Lad dir Android Studio runter und leg los. Wird dir gefallen. Tutorials gibts dafür wie Sand am Meer. Viel Spass!


----------



## Berki2018 (21. Februar 2020)

bockwurst90 schrieb:


> Fange mit nativem Android an. Also kein React Native, kein Flutter, kein Xamarin (das ist schlecht und zum Aussterben verdammt). Direkt mit Java oder Kotlin (wobei keiner Kotlin verwendet und auch zum Aussterben verdammt ist). Udacity (Google) hat ein paar gute online Kurse (gratis). Ansonsten ist die Android Dokumentation mit Abstand einer der besten, dort findest du dich schnell zu recht. Du wirst mit Android Studio arbeiten, nicht Visual Studio. Aber hab keine Angst, Java ist wie C#, Android Studio ist wie Visual Studio. Grundsätzlich sind Sprachen und Tools alle gleich. Bei Android Studio hast du neben Texteditor, Shell und Debugger noch Android spezifische Tools (Logcat, ADB, etc.), die du auf jeden Fall nicht zu Begin via die Shell ansteuern möchtest.
> 
> Und ein Tipp: Bei Android dreht sich alles um den Activity Lifecycle. Du wirst verstehen was das ist, wenn du es suchst. Verstehe ihn und deine Apps sind schon Mal besser als 50% des Quarks da draussen.
> 
> ...



Kotlin zum aussterben verurteilt?! Na du kannst aber guten Mist erzählen, wo hast du denn bitte den Blödsinn her?

Kotlin wurde letztes Jahr von Google als bevorzugte Hauptentwicklungssprache für Android Apps gesetzt! Das heißt Google schreibt dir hiermit eindeutig vor, mit welcher Programmiersprache deine App programmiert werden sollte. Neue Features werden auch erst einmal in Kotlin erscheinen und später erst in Java.

Warum einem das leben mit C# und Java schwer machen, wenn es mit Kotlin so einfach ist? Fang mit Kotlin an, deine App zu programmieren. Gute Bücher hierfür sind: "Kotlin von Kopf bis Fuß" oder "Einstieg in Kotlin - Rheinwerk Computing".


----------

